
Stealth Electric Car Company Hunting Tesla, Faraday - UshZilla
http://electrek.co/2016/06/15/tesla-model-s-chief-engineer-atieva-all-electric-luxury-sedan/
======
UshZilla
A friend of mine has been working here for the past year and bursting with
excitement over the tech and design. They've been extremely silent in public,
and even this close friend has given me zero insight into what they're working
on. We're former Army intel and NSA guys, so I respect that, but it's cool to
see them start to make some public overtures.

